# Asus P4SD-VL Question



## stope (Sep 15, 2007)

Computer: Sony Vaio VGC-RA718G
Mobo: Asus P4SD-VL

I recently picked this computer up from work, and to my dismay the graphics card had been changed out to an archaic Radeon Rage 2 Pro. I'm considering buying a decent graphics card but i'm worried that if i buy too powerful of a card that it could cause issues with my motherboard.

Here is one of the cards I'm considering so that you can get an estimate as to the power of card:
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16814102086

If i go for the cheaper end, i'm likely going with:
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16814143097


----------



## TheMatt (May 9, 2006)

That board is a Socket 478 P7 motherboard. It has an AGP slot so you can get an AGP card. Just remember you will likely need to upgrade the PSU if the card is power hungry and you have the PSU that came with the computer.

BTW your links are broken.


----------



## stope (Sep 15, 2007)

Yea, thats my question is how do i know if the card i buy is too power hungry or not for this mobo?

Links redone:
Fast Card: http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814102086

Slower Card: http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814143097


----------



## TheMatt (May 9, 2006)

I would look at this one for a fast card alternative:
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814102057

The biggest thing you have to watch out for is your PSU not being strong enough. Open up your computer and post the details on the PSU sticker. Be sure to include total power output as this is most important.


----------



## stope (Sep 15, 2007)

It says: 
Output: 364.7W Max
+5V & +3.3V total output power can't exceed 150W
+12-1V, +12V-2, +12V-SP total output can't exceed 291.6W

Delta Electronics Inc. DPS-400LB is the PSU manufacturer/model number. Upon doing a quick search for that part number, it brings up other people's posts whom have had issues with upgrading their cards and it appears it was indeed lack of power from the PSU.

I'm thinking it may be best if I stick w/ the Nvidia 5500 as to avoid PSU issues, although it would definatly be nice if I could run a faster video card.


----------



## TheMatt (May 9, 2006)

You will need a new PSU even if you go with the FX5500 to avoid potential problems in the future. What is your PSU budget?


----------



## stope (Sep 15, 2007)

TheMatt said:


> You will need a new PSU even if you go with the FX5500 to avoid potential problems in the future. What is your PSU budget?


I didnt budget anything for the PSU. The current PSU is a proprietary unit, so it would take some real fiddling or an unattractive out of box source in order to replace it :sigh:. It's not that I cant spend money on one, it just wasnt planned.

I was thinking that since the card that originally came w/ the system was the Nvidia 5200 FX, that it would be able to support a Nvidia 5500 OC w/o any issues.

Even with this being said, I have no clue what each card would require for power (between the 5200 FX, 5500 FX, and the X1650PRO or 512 none pro. I do know that the original 5200 FX may have not even had a fan on it, but I cant say if it did or didnt.

Any suggestions? I'd ideally like to get it going cheaply and not have to buy a new PSU, as I'm a bang for the buck kind of guy.


----------



## TheMatt (May 9, 2006)

With any dedicated card you are really pushing it by not upgrading the PSU. What is proprietary about it? What are the dimensions?


----------



## PCMario (Feb 15, 2009)

stope said:


> Computer: Sony Vaio VGC-RA718G
> Mobo: Asus P4SD-VL
> 
> I recently picked this computer up from work, and to my dismay the graphics card had been changed out to an archaic Radeon Rage 2 Pro. I'm considering buying a decent graphics card but i'm worried that if i buy too powerful of a card that it could cause issues with my motherboard.
> ...


I just happen to have Spare Parts for Sony Vaio with this motherboard! The motherboard went bad on a system so I have all the components available. give me a call at 480-941-2264 if interested.


----------



## PCMario (Feb 15, 2009)

I just happen to have Spare Parts for Sony Vaio with this motherboard! The motherboard went bad on a system so I have all the components available. give me a call at 480-941-2264 if interested.


----------

